

Mark Shuttleworth Keynote and Q&A - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IfgX-k7Hag

======
reddotX
Live in 2hours to ask Mark questions go to
[http://ubuntuonair.com/](http://ubuntuonair.com/) (there's a chat[irc] box
under the video)

